# my celeb lookalikes LMAO!



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

this is so funny but WTF!? i look like TIM CURRY!!!!????


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hehe, I got Vin Diesel!! :/


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 24, 2006)

Haha, I got weird ones when I did that awhile back too!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 24, 2006)

I did one too..




I really don't think i look like them though


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL!!! this is fun haha heres mine, oh dear :|


----------



## n_c (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 24, 2006)

i now apparently look like Ryan Phillipe LMAO


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 24, 2006)

Dude, these three guys used to call me Lil Bow Wow in grade 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You know, I can take bow wow, but COOLIO??? Dang.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah i feel you. i apparently look like river phoenix as well.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 24, 2006)

River Phoenix is so freaking awesome <3


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 24, 2006)

i got:




the only picture that worked well was that one : [


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 24, 2006)

LOOK AT ME!






So I look like Ludacris, Beyonce, Magic Johnson, Gabrielle Union, Rosario Dawson and Paris Hilton? Plus some chicks I don't know.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

lmao!!! woohoo shaq!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 24, 2006)

No. That's Magic!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

lmaoooo oh yeah. i knew that. HAHAHAH! my husband called me a dumb ass.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 24, 2006)

That's not nice.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 25, 2006)

when i did this i got gerard way, hahaha


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_That's not nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats how he jokes


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's mine LOL. 

L-R: Sammi Cheng, Angelina Jolie, Ueto Aya, Kana, Natalie Imbruglia, Zhang Ziyi, Beyonce, and Kristin Kreuk.

I do NOT look like Sammi Cheng!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## ChrisChick (Aug 25, 2006)

I NEVER get any matches at this site. What a bummer.


----------



## jolener (Aug 25, 2006)

i got no matches either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm going to try other pictures though...


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 26, 2006)

this is the funiest thing evey!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_...So I look like Ludacris, Beyonce, Magic Johnson, Gabrielle Union, Rosario Dawson and Paris Hilton? Plus some chicks I don't know._

 
Ummm, how does this site figure that someone can look like Magic Johnson _and_ Paris Hilton!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kind of a stretch, huh?  I have to give this site a shot.


----------



## MACActress (Aug 26, 2006)

I get different results with every picture. Sometimes I don't get any. With one picture, I looked most like Anna Paquin (sp?, or is that even her name?), and with two taken on the same day, I got no results with the first and the second said I looked like Jessica Alba.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Aug 26, 2006)

haha love it, did it twice and only got one or two matching results


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

i did two of these lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. this is so funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








i don't look like monserat caballe whahhahaha!!






i keep getting that blond chick?? lol!! don't look like her at all!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 31, 2006)

i think it may be the eyebrows style, the angle and the pout MacVirgin


----------



## User34 (Aug 31, 2006)

edit.. I can't add mine.. how do I?


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_i think it may be the eyebrows style, the angle and the pout MacVirgin_

 
yea


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_edit.. I can't add mine.. how do I?_

 
go back to my heritage to where your pic is located and 'rightklick' on u'r pick. Then you 'copy paste' the link of your picture.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 3, 2006)

okay you all have to check this out.. my mom got tim curry too!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 3, 2006)

and this is my moms bf


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 3, 2006)

I edited out my stray hair (badly) to give the computer a better chance.  Here's what I got;
Zhang Ziyi 72%
Erica Durance 70%
Julianna Margulies 64%
Marg Helgenberger 63%
Amy Lee 63%
Kirstie Alley 63%
Mandy Moore 58%
Julia Stiles 58%
Nakama Yukie 58%
Kyoko Fukada 58%​It looks like my regular use of chopsticks is no coincidence


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_okay you all have to check this out.. my mom got tim curry too! 



_

 









 .. i'm gonna see if my mama want's to play this celeb thing too


----------



## Vedra (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey queenofdisaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really surprised you didn't get Jerry Hall, I always thought in your FOTD poses you really do resemble her younger self - and your cute daughter sure looks like her father was Colin Farrell


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

I think you got Tim Curry because of the eyebrows/expression.... however Tim Curry is hotter in Rocky Horror- those legs!, hehe I'm just teasing


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont' think I look like these folks. Funny it chose asian women, because I am a quater japanese but you can't tell.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 10, 2007)

you sexy gurl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jan 10, 2007)

This is fun!!!  I only had 1 pic on this computer---I wanna play with more


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## MacMonster (Jan 16, 2007)

you guys have been rofling so hard - my head hurts!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 19, 2007)

ok i had to do it again LOL!


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2007)

i'm not really big on this photo, but it's the only one that came up with any matches. i love how it thinks i look like everyone _except_ Shirley Manson, but i get the Shirley Manson thing like thrice a day haha! sorry for the orange box, i don't know what's with that...




90% Beyonce
83% Raquel Welch (hahaha i'm an icon, son!)
83% Sung Hi Lee
78% Laetitia Casta
78% Josie Maran
76% Molly Ringwald (w00t!)
76% Elisha Cuthbert (hahaha, riiiiiight)
76% Portia DeRossi
75% Preity Zinta
74% Norkys Batista


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_and this is my moms bf



_

 
Ummm yeah.  I think everyone confuses Pavarotti, Bono and BIG, don't they?  So similar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can see why this program picked them as matches though, as it is obviously a pretty rudimentary facial-recognition program. 

Still...


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ummm yeah.  I think everyone confuses Pavarotti, Bono and BIG, don't they?  So similar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can see why this program picked them as matches though, as it is obviously a pretty rudimentary facial-recognition program. 

Still... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
but dont u love that bono tongue thing. bwahaha that cracked my mom and i up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corien (Jan 24, 2007)

Really, Salma was the only girl I looked like...


----------



## Raerae (Jan 24, 2007)

queenofdisaster said:


> this is so funny but WTF!? i look like TIM CURRY!!!!????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

